# falsche KDE Uhr als user  (SUSE 8,2)



## Peter Maier (5. Juli 2004)

Habe SUSE 8.2  auf meinem Rechner, alles läuft ohne Fehler, ausser der KDE Uhr als normaler User,  wenn ich als root einsteige kann ich die Uhr und Datum einstellen, aber als user läuft sie absolut falsch, kann sie auch nicht einstellen. Wenn ich Yast starte für Datum und Zeit einstellung zeigt es mir die korrekte Zeit an, wird aber nicht gespeichert. Bei jedem Start zeigt sie eine andere Zeit an, das Datum ist korrekt. Habe schon überall gesucht, es scheint etwas zu sein das auch andere User haben,  weis jemand wie man die Zeit einstellen kann.

Danke  Peter


----------



## RedWing (5. Juli 2004)

Schaumal was dir die Konsole sagt wenn du das Kommando date eintippst,
wenn diese Zeit auch verkehrt geht kannst du die Systemzeit mit 
date -s=datestring... richtig stellen
bzw schau einfach in den man- pages zu date nach...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## User Maik (21. August 2004)

Hay 
Ich habe das selbe Problem mit der Uhr.
Unter Yast stimmt die Einstellung, sowie unter der Konsole wird die richtige Uhrzeit angezeigt. Habe aber jetzt die Uhrzeit von Los Angeles.

Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?

Gruß Maik


----------



## tim&struppi (22. August 2004)

Hallo,
geht mal mit yast in das Menü für die Zeit. Unten rechts muß man anstatt UTC den Reiter Ortszeit einstellen.
Danach ging die Uhr bei mir richtig.

Gruß Michael


----------

